# Spouse Visa refused due to lack of relationship evidence



## DrQaiser (Mar 19, 2015)

Hello
I have already posted here that this month my settlement visa was refused due to little relationship evidence 
( we got married in 2014 Feb and then my husband left for uk after two weeks and he hasn't visited since then bc I was busy with my studies I didn't go either)
This is what I had provided
Print outs of our whatsapp chat history ( which they said holds little weight as it is on simple unmarked paper and it's source can't be traced)
Four cards about birthdays and anniversary ( which they didn't even mention)
Two months lyca call logs ( they said its just two months not whole one and a half year records) 
6 photos ( 4 wedding day 2 casual) 
They said that evidence is not much plus why we applied so late after wedding and why he didn't visit after it 

Now my husband is due ti visit in January iA on my graduation ceremony, we plan to take different photos together, we have also recently started emails and skype calls 
Now my question is that when we re apply next year what relationship evidence we should submit 
Plus wouldn't it look suspicious that after one and a half year of marriage we suddenly started emailing and skype n other things 
And still yet what can we do abt that past one n a half year for which we dont have any evidence other than whatsapp which they refused earlier???? 
Any help would be highly appreciated


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm not answering you with any advice as such. Only to say that the authorities want to see some love and commitment. I know when my husband and I moved to Spain, my husband had to commute back to the UK to work weekly and we phoned, text and skyped each other many, many times a day - he was away for a week at a time and it was horrendous, we were both so miserable, we couldnt stand it, so we gave up living in Spain.

I suspect this is what they want to see from you both. Two people devoted to each other and desperate to be together, talk together, communicating every moment they can. Your scenario/posts seem to be lacking love and that need to be together. Now if thats down to language and writing on a forum, fair enough, but you need to make sure that when you contact the Visa people, you display that desperate need and desire and show them the proof

Jo xxx


----------



## i.need.help (Nov 20, 2014)

I provided Whatsapp chat log in simple text format, no screenshots of the chat box. Plus about 2 months of Viber call screenshots and about 2 direct calls only. These were my only forms of communication over a 9 month period. No Facebook, Skype, etc. Though I did visit my spouse again after getting married.


----------



## DrQaiser (Mar 19, 2015)

Did they accept simple whatsapp texts?


----------



## i.need.help (Nov 20, 2014)

DrQaiser said:


> Did they accept simple whatsapp texts?


Yes. At the top of the 1st page I wrote, 'WHATSAPP CHAT LOG' with a pen.

I think what weakened your case a lot is because your husband didn't visit you in almost 2 years. If you were busy with your studies, he still could have come and visited you, so that's not really an excuse for being apart for so long if you tell them.


----------



## DrQaiser (Mar 19, 2015)

So now if we apply again after he visits in January iA then would it be a problem again that why he didnt come beforehand and just came before we lodged our visa application?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

DrQaiser said:


> So now if we apply again after he visits in January iA then would it be a problem again that why he didnt come beforehand and just came before we lodged our visa application?



That maybe the case and that maybe a problem. You may need to spend a few months now trying to rectify it. 

Jo xxx


----------



## DrQaiser (Mar 19, 2015)

But if we say that my husband is a full time carer of his grandmother and can't come because of this issue?


----------



## i.need.help (Nov 20, 2014)

DrQaiser said:


> But if we say that my husband is a full time carer of his grandmother and can't come because of this issue?


You can try using that reason. They might question, isn't there anyone else who can be the carer while he visits you? Like friends, family, medical staff etc.

They want to be satisfied that the marriage is genuine and not a marriage of convenience or any other type.

Good communication proof and visits to be with you will make your case stronger. Maybe 2 visits.


----------



## DrQaiser (Mar 19, 2015)

Right thanks alot


----------

